# Tissot T Touch Problems



## Hillbilly

Have had this piece of junk for 18months and it has been back to get repaired 3 times as if I set my alarm or use any touch functions it doesnt always return to the correct time.

It has been as much as 12 minutes out.

To me this renders the watch useless as its only purpose is to tell the time correctly.

At least thats what I bought it for. It is at present at the agents as I have returned it AGAIN and this time demanded a refund.

Has anyone else had similar problems and if so what got done about it.

The jeweller who I bought it off said that they know of a lot being returned for the same problem.

Some thoughts please


----------



## JonW

my bro in law has one and i think its been fine, its battered and brusied as he wears it on building sites etc... I think the touch screen isnt now at its best but i hear no complaints... sorry to hear yours has been a tale of woe...


----------



## Griff

Get rid of it

They are too gimmicky, too complicated and fidly, and the batteries don't last long enough.

Stick to a straight forward no nonsense reliable watch.


----------



## Hillbilly

This one is fine as long as you dont use the tactiles, but as I do a different shift every week I have to change the alarm time and thats when the trouble starts. Am looking at buying a Seiko SNJ005

Any thoughts on that??? Want one with both analogue and digital time on it. Looked at the Navigator but see in the manual that it needs synching as well.


----------



## Roger

Mine has been 100% fine...I love it...


----------



## Griff

But you like David Cameron as well!!!























Mind you, he'd be well suited to one with all his flip flopping so a flip flopping display watch would be ideal


----------



## Roger

fantacising again..

Mods...do we HAVE to suffer politics here??










The T Touch is a fine watch that has given no problems...more that can be said of the crappy speerdmaster that I had


----------



## pg tips

well it is griff, what do you do with him?







(answers on a postcard please)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> well it is griff, what do you do with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (answers on a postcard please)


Banishment to Bell Rock maybe


















Only joking, fine man our Griff


----------



## Hillbilly

The problem has been fixed. Jeweller rang up today and I now have a Seiko SNJ005P1 as a free replacement.

Not a bad deal as I paid $795 AU for the Tissot and the Seiko has a RRP of $995 so I'm happy.

I realise they are $400 in Hong Kong but I'd spent the money anyway and they did it before the agents assesment of the Tissot. Pays to speak up I guess.

Shame as I had a Tissot Tuning fork watch from the 70's that went for 28 years and kept perfect time. It stopped one day and when we put a battery in it went flat overnight. Jeweller said it would cost more than its worth to fix if he could find someone who new how.

Damned shame I liked that watch.


----------



## jasonm

A good result I would say









Those tuning fork Tissots are very nice watches, our resident hummer expert 'Silver Oxide Hawk' has a couple, I had a Omega F300 with the same movement, that was bust as well









Like your watchmakers said, nearly impossible to fix as there are no spares available


----------



## Griff

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> well it is griff, what do you do with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (answers on a postcard please)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banishment to Bell Rock maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking, fine man our Griff
Click to expand...

Banish me there with Helen Hunt and that would be fine!!!


----------



## pg tips

I'd banish you there with JoT!


----------



## Griff

Eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmm..................................*NO!!*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I'd banish you there with JoT!





Griff said:


> Eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmm..................................*NO!!*


Go on Griff, you know you want to


----------



## Griff

Eeeeeeeeeerrrrrrmmmmmmm.........*VERY definitely..........NO!!!!!*


----------



## Peter R

My T Touch lasted all of 30 months. Died within the first 12 months, and then again at 30 months. Service center is quoting $212 for repairs. This I consider obscene. Would have expected a better life expectancy from a quality product. Disappointing to say the least. DON'T BUY A T TOUCH

Peter



Hillbilly said:


> Have had this piece of junk for 18months and it has been back to get repaired 3 times as if I set my alarm or use any touch functions it doesnt always return to the correct time.
> 
> It has been as much as 12 minutes out.
> 
> To me this renders the watch useless as its only purpose is to tell the time correctly.
> 
> At least thats what I bought it for. It is at present at the agents as I have returned it AGAIN and this time demanded a refund.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar problems and if so what got done about it.
> 
> The jeweller who I bought it off said that they know of a lot being returned for the same problem.
> 
> Some thoughts please


----------



## Griff

As I said previously!!!!


----------



## Griff

Maybe you just need to be "touched" to buy one!!!


----------



## Alas

Bought one(Navigator) but only had it for a short while before moving it on. No problems while I had it. Maybe a lucky boy 

Alasdair


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> our resident hummer expert 'Silver Oxide Hawk' has a couple










I missed that one first time round....."_Silver Oxide Hawk_".


----------



## Godwin Austen

If you have problems with the Tissot T-Touch range of watches I can recommend contacting the Swatch Group in Switzerland.

If you clearly state that the reasons for your dissatisfaction, they may be able to offer a range of alternatives surrounding their T-Touch Exchange. This has been my experience anyway.

I have dealt with Francois Thiebaud <[email protected]> and Francois Bregnard <[email protected]> of Customer Service in Switzerland.


----------



## langtoftlad

PS - My T-Touch Navigator is fine (a bit power hungry but fine)


----------



## 1878

I have had mine for 2 years no problems what so ever same battery and it gets some abuse used most days, but ive only used the alarm 2 or 3 times.

I will not be getting rid of mine unless someone wants to swap an oyster.


----------



## 1878

Sorry did not see the date of the posts.


----------



## Godwin Austen

Holy Thread Resurrection indeed...

It's probably because the problems so many have encountered resurface every time a T-Touch goes kaput (and customers learn about a company's customer service most when problems are encountered).

I hope you have many trouble-free years, Pin Pallet. I enjoyed using this watch for 7 years (2 major problems in that time). Just be aware that most people's troubles only seem to surface after a few years and after battery change.

One suggestion might be to send it in for a check-up just prior to the warranty expiring. Swatch Group Australia told me that there is a service expectation every 3-5 years (the time period varied in different emails they sent me).


----------

